# Navarre Pier july 4th



## spurrs and racks (Jul 5, 2017)

Caught cigs at will all weekend. Just to feed them to the flippers......and the flippers ate every mackerel that was hooked save 1 all four days.

Sad, felt like I was at Okaloosa Pier.

Saw plenty of tarpon, kids jacking them up on swim baits.

momma's doing good, she bait fished with me for a little while Sunday morn.

s&r


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 5, 2017)

Feeding flipper is like feeding seagulls. Can be fun, but it gets messy.


----------



## wildlands (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes Flipper has been real bad at Navarre pier this year. Caught a good many Spanish earlier in the year.  I will head back down in early Oct. to try for a big king. Where were you staying at while down there?


----------



## lampern (Jul 6, 2017)

Do you mean spanish or king macks or both?

thanks


----------



## wildlands (Jul 6, 2017)

I was catching spanish, never did hook into a king as flipper keep messing with us. People did catch some kings though early morning or about an hr before sunset.


----------



## lampern (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## EuroTech (Jul 11, 2017)

I had a a friend take me out snapper fishing and at one spot we had flipper eating up our bait and my buddy reached under the console and grabbed a M-80 lit it and threw it in the water and that was the last time we saw flipper ! 
The fish didn't seem to mind BTW !


----------

